# Band Aid Flavor!!!



## WhineMaker (Mar 5, 2010)

While desirable in some beers (ie Ommegang) it is very much unwanted in the Sierra Nevada Celebration clone I recently made.. I believe it is due to wild yeast/contamination present in the beer creating unwanted phenols. It also seems to be very cloudy and will not settle. It's been about 8 weeks conditioning with no perceivable change in flavor.. Is this beer all done and I'm better off giving it to someone who doesn't mind that flavor? Or will time help?? It tastes more like a clone of Ommegang Hennepin than what I was shooting for. If I liked that kind of beer I wouldn't mind so much...



This is the kit I made.. 

Link


----------



## Wade E (Mar 5, 2010)

Ive read about this flavor and cant remember what the cause was or how to fix it if there was a way to do so. you will get a better answer to this most likely on the sister site to this one which is http://www.homebrewtalk.com/


----------



## Malkore (Mar 11, 2010)

un rinsed bleach based sanitizers can also leave this flavor.

high hop levels of certain varieties could create a medicinal flavor perceived as bandaids.


----------

